# Hi and some info please



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi there, just joined this fab forum as I'm hoping to depart the UK for Spain in the next year (hopefully in the next few months if I can get organised). So I hope I don't bore the pants off everyone with my questions! We're probably going to rent for a few months to start with to make sure we're in the right area. Neither of us drive, so I'm hoping to find somewhere with access to decent public transport, so far I've come up with Cullera (countryside-ish as we need some land), we have 2 allotments in the UK and hope to continue growing some food. There don't seem to be many properties for sale in that area although I've seen one that I love, shame I'm not ready to buy yet. So my questions:

1. Are there any other areas as well served for buses and trains in the area as Cullera? I don't mind walking up to say 1.5k to access the transport but I have a health issue that means I can't cycle but am OK walking. 
2. Is approx. €100,000 going to be enough to buy a property with a medium sized plot that's not a total ruin (don't mind doing some work but not rebuilding from a shell!) - I've seen some on Rightmove etc that look like they may fit the bill but I just want to make sure I'm not living in cloud cuckoo land!

Any other advice gratefully received, thanks :laugh:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

The first question that most folks on here are going to ask is

Are you looking for work or are you retired?

Because that answer will determine lots of other issues before you think about areas to live

Check out the FAQ re residency requirements ie income and healthcover

T


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Is being so close to the sea essential? You will find you get much more for your money, including land, the further inland you go.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I am about 20 mins from Cullera, you can look in Silla, Sueca, Tavernes, Xeraco o even Gandia. Transport is good in that area as the trains from GAndia to Valencia runs every half hour all throughout the day (well, till 11pm-ish).


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow that was quick, thanks. I haven't seen the names other than Gandia before but will start looking.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

The trains from Gandia to Valencia centre take about 55 mins. As long as you live anywhere near enough from any train stations, you'll be fine. 

For what I have seen, you could easily get something with a bit of land for 100,000 in this area. You just have to look for it. 

I don't know any Estate Agents in Cullera, but if you look for any in Gandia, they might serve that area. 

Cullera is about half an hour from Valencia city, although I am sure you know that. 

I think the nearest you buy from Valencia, the most expensive it will be.


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

Would it be possible to point me in the direction of a local train map? Maybe I can look at places that are on the line into Valencia, I don't need to be that close, just need to know I can get there if I have to.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know how to post pictures here, but here are two links with timetables and map


Precio de cercania valencia destino gandia abril 2012

Cercanías Valencia | Línea C1: Valencia Nord-Gandía | Verano 2013 | Movilidad Gandiense

Línea C-1 (Cercanías Valencia) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mashauk said:


> ...... as we need some land), we have 2 allotments in the UK and hope to continue growing some food. !
> 
> Any other advice gratefully received, thanks :laugh:


This thread may be of use re growing food etc

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...ing-own-produce-questions-answers-advice.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> This thread may be of use re growing food etc
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...ing-own-produce-questions-answers-advice.html
> 
> Jo xxx


great link Jo off to read that myself


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

fotos de casa rústica en venta en partida terranova s/n. oliva

a couple more bedrooms and I would buy myself!!


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, being close to the sea would be nice but not essential, having a property with a decent size (but not massive) plot is much more important to us, as well as good transport links. We are not retiring yet (not old enough) and will be looking for work but have a few possibilities to explore (we're taking this slowly, not rushing into anything), I have a property to rent out in the UK so hopefully the rent from that will tide me over to start with, and it's possible if I have to that I can work in the UK for a few months each year.


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

And of course I need to learn Spanish pretty quickly so am looking in the UK to start classes a.s.a.p so I can translate these ads ha ha.


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, great stuff. I've worked as a WWOOFER in Orgiva once and made friends with the lady who I worked for, she is a great source of advice too. I will be doing research into the possibility of selling produce at markets etc, every bit helps. Other than that we hope to be as self-sufficient as we can be, as produce maybe 40-50% of our food already in the UK (London, believe it or not!)


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

I like the quirkiness of this: Countryside villa close to the town centre of Cullera, Valencia, Spain


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

It seems too good to be true


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

Why's that? Too cheap?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, cos if it is close to the town centre and whatever then the price does seem reasonable. On the other hand as the forum points out one has to check running water, legal land and all that.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Justina said:


> Yes, cos if it is close to the town centre and whatever then the price does seem reasonable. On the other hand as the forum points out one has to check running water, legal land and all that.


The advert states that it is on solar power (so no mains electricity) and well water (so no water supply or mains drainage).

There's no price mentioned is there? Ah, just found it on the main list of properties - how strange not to put it with the advert.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Out of curiosity, if it is on well water and solar power etc., what does one do to have running tap water? Will it have some sort of pumping system? 
I think it looks great and for an energetic couple could be quite ideal.


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm guessing it does, since it had a "Jacuzzi" bath Joking apart I've seen a lot of the country houses with only solar energy for electricity and well water, they reckon you don't have to pay electricity bills or water rates but I wonder how efficient it is, some ads say you can get connected to the mains. Does anyone have experience of living in a house off grid like this? The price is on there, it's probably the way I posted the link, it's on for €110,000. The website it's on is a bit strange to look at, but I've looked at a few that are laid out in an "unusual" way, different to some of the ones here. 

I guess with buying in Spain (or anywhere really) one has to engage a rather good solicitor to check out all the land and legal stuff, it does seem that that's a bit easier in the UK in terms of legalities? 

Re the working issue, I don't think it's a problem for me so much, but my partner is a painter and decorator who also does gardening if he's desperate for work, but I'm guessing if he has no proven regular income it could be a problem with the authorities if you have to prove you can support yourself (neither of us intend to claim any benefits). 

I wonder whether we might be better buying the property as a holiday home until we are old enough to retire to it, I read somewhere that you have to register after 90 days, but what if you come out for up to 3 months then go back to the UK for a while then back etc. I'd love to come out permanently but can see I may have to work in the UK for a few months each year to start with, but would be happy even to just get away for the winters!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Mashauk said:


> I'm guessing it does, since it had a "Jacuzzi" bath Joking apart I've seen a lot of the country houses with only solar energy for electricity and well water, they reckon you don't have to pay electricity bills or water rates but I wonder how efficient it is, some ads say you can get connected to the mains. Does anyone have experience of living in a house off grid like this? The price is on there, it's probably the way I posted the link, it's on for €110,000. The website it's on is a bit strange to look at, but I've looked at a few that are laid out in an "unusual" way, different to some of the ones here.
> 
> I guess with buying in Spain (or anywhere really) one has to engage a rather good solicitor to check out all the land and legal stuff, it does seem that that's a bit easier in the UK in terms of legalities?
> 
> ...


That's good because there are none to be had.

Gardeners here are paid 3 euros an hour and are generally 'migrant workers' (Romanian, Bulgarian, Moroccon) - at least they are around here. With income that low, you can be sure that it's all illegal and not declared.

I've been told that living off-grid is fine but you have to live differently. Unless you have a massive array of panels, you don't generate a lot of power. Consequently, you have to plan when to turn on the washing machine or the kettle so that it doesn't blow the circuit. Many people I know who are using solar power also have generators to supplement their system.

I would suggest renting in your situation.

Three month stints in Spain is fine but just remember that you can NOT be in Spain for more than 6 months in any calendar year unless you want to pay tax here.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I have friends that live with solar panels and 'bomba' water system and they are quite happy, all the water in the world for free, to water the garden, fill in the pool as many times as you want, etc. They drink bottled water. They do have a pump. 

Solar panels are good too according to them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a friend who finds there isn't enough power, especially if her son spends any length of time on his pc, Xbox etc. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

I know there are no benefits, especially if you've not paid into the system, which they should adopt in the UK as it's crazy here. I definitely want to buy once I've got everything sorted out, right area, work, etc. as can't afford to rent indefinitely. I'll probably get one with mains electric and water then as it sounds more efficient. Nice idea though. I suspect you can have a combination of both, maybe hot water running from solar and mains for everything else. So much to think about and consider, thanks all for the really useful advice, I won't be rushing into anything!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Mashauk said:


> I know there are no benefits, especially if you've not paid into the system, which they should adopt in the UK as it's crazy here. I definitely want to buy once I've got everything sorted out, right area, work, etc. as can't afford to rent indefinitely. I'll probably get one with mains electric and water then as it sounds more efficient. Nice idea though. I suspect you can have a combination of both, maybe hot water running from solar and mains for everything else. So much to think about and consider, thanks all for the really useful advice, I won't be rushing into anything!


Good plan, I hope it works out for you.

By-the-way, even if you have paid into the system in Spain, the benefits are minimal. There's no concept of job seekers (as far as I know) and unemployment doesn't last for long. 
Youngsters leaving school/university are expected to fend for themselves straight away as they get zero financial help!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are new laws (not yet passed as far as I know) which are aimed at making people who use solar energy pay a tax for the purpose. It is hugely unpopular but perhaps you should keep it in mind.


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, I haven't signed on for about 20 years and I hope never to have to again! It's more my partner I worry about with him being a self-employed decorator in the UK. He'll do whatever he needs to (legally) to make a living but I suspect it's not that simple any more so maybe when we come out and rent he can check things out and if it doesn't work out, well I hope to at least spend the winters there, my bones need it ha ha. He can retire in 5 years, I've got another 12 sadly.


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd heard about that, heaven forbid people should get free electricity eh!


----------



## Mashauk (Jan 24, 2014)

Wondering if it's worth doing a TEFL course or similar?


----------

